# Frogs



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Gonna keep this short. I'm new to frog fishing and will be getting into it very shortly. I took on the challange of jig fishing and it has paid off BIG time. Now its frog season.

What's your favorite frog brand? I have my eyes in spro, livetarget, and booyah.

Also what's your favorite color. Don't have to be specific.....just natural....dark colors...etc. I really just wanna know if there is one clear cut favorite.....like black and blue jigs. Lol

Thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Gander white or green Olive 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I like Spro's and Deps, but the Deps are expensive. I almost always use all black, or in clear water I like bluegill colors.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Do NOT buy Booyah! As soon as you set the hook on a fish the body is wrapped all up around your line and is TERRIBLE. Loved the action you can get off of them but hate the fact that I fight to keep a fish hooked because the body is wrapping around the line and popping the hook. Stick with Spro. Great hooks and body for the money.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A white Jackall Iobee would be my first choice. Black silhouettes the best, but white is easier to see above water. When I get a hit, I wait to make sure I can't see my bait before I set the hook, and white is easy to see. My second choice would be a T55 size Live Target in green/yellow. I haven't used the Iobee frog as of yet so I don't know anything about hook up percentage, or durability. It's got a great looking and very sharp hook, and the body is super soft. If it proves to be as good as the other Jackall baits I use, it's going to be an awesome bait. I've used the Live Target frog in years prior and it's a great frog. If it came in white, it would be perfect.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

my favorite is the spro bronzeye popping frog, for me its easier to walk it, and obviously you can make it pop and spit, too.... black and blue jigs? never heard of anyone using them... lol.

agree with bassbme, I like white, also.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i'd also like to get some tips with frog fishing. basically, when, where, and what. i understand around lilys but i try to do the same thing those guys that are getting multiple bass in a day do but end up with nothing, not even a strike.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

This year I picked up a live target frog, natural color. This frog is great and will be the only one I use unless o get worried I might lose it where I'm fishing. Then, back to the padcrushers..

As far as how to fish it, I'll tell you what my buddy told me. Bass know where to go of they wanna eat a frog and frogs know not to swim across a lake because they'll get eaten. 

What he meant was frogs are found on the bank and in areas where the bank is not far away so IMO don't throw it in the middle of a big lake of open water.

All of my success has been in areas with some type of floating cover, no matter what it is. I like to throw onto the bank then twitch the frog into the water. I usually use some type of twitch twitch pause retrieve also. When you have good matting twitch the frog up to the far side of out and then pause, wait for the ripples to stop, then bounce the line to get the frog to make ripples again. Pause on mats, before put after them, and in small openings in the mats. vary the speed.

Lastly, early in the mornings there its nothing better than landing a frog on the bank, twitch close to the water, and having the water explode when you twitch the frog in! Just remember not to set the hook too early. You'll miss a few before you figure out out, but depending on the amount of other stuff like weeds or moss the bass takes with the frog you want to set the hook when the rod just starts to load up, our if the line changes direction on you.

One more thing, frogs, like jigs, can be fished many ways. I've never seen anyone fish one exactly like I do, and won't like you either!

Hope this helps. Sorry I was so general, glad to help more if you want to PM me. This of one of my favorite ways to bass fish!
Mr. A


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

SeanStone said:


> Gonna keep this short. I'm new to frog fishing and will be getting into it very shortly. I took on the challange of jig fishing and it has paid off BIG time. Now its frog season.
> 
> What's your favorite frog brand? I have my eyes in spro, livetarget, and booyah.
> 
> ...



I own and use several of these Snag Proof Bass Kicker frogs. These work in open water like a buzz bait. And they work well in the pond weed and lily-pads.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite is the scum frog. White is my favorite color. Scum frogs are cheap but they work. That is why they have been around longer than a lot of the other hollow body frog baits. I have some spros which are OK. If I'm gonna spend that kinda money on a Spro product it will be the little john. Best crankbait IMO.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

For me, the when and where really depend on the type of cover I'm fishing. Frogs are great top water baits for fishing fallen trees or around scattered bushes, but it's more of a low light bite. Early or late in the day, or under cloudy conditions. I haven't had much success fishing that type of cover under bright conditions. Sparse and scattered weeds is pretty much low light condition cover as well. A popping frog like Stak45 mentioned earlier is great for sparse cover. Also, soft body frogs like the Zoom Horny Toad, or the Strike King Rage Frog are great baits for more open types of cover. 

Where I like to fish hollow bodied frogs the most is over heavily matted weeds, under bright conditions. The "under bright condtions" is pretty much exactly opposite of what you hear the pros say though. But that's when I've done the best with frogs. It's really good on those bright sunny days when you can hear bluegill inside a weed bed, popping bugs on the surface. I really get psyched about a frog bite when hear that. I also love it when I can hear other frogs croaking. Like Mr A said, you can't cast too close to shore, but you can also fish them out away from shore if the right kind of cover is there. Just treat the edge of a heavy weed bed as a pseudo shoreline. I don't really have a set way I fish a frog. If I'm using a popping frog I usually use slight twitches, but there are days where I work it hard and make it pop big time. I keep it moving for 3 or 4 feet and then pause it. As far as working a regular hollow bodied frog over matted weeds I usually end up making the frogs movement match the music from the movie Jaws... twitch twitch, pause ........ twitch twith....... pause..... faster and faster until I get it to the edge of the weeds, then I'll pause it just before it hits open water. Once I let it set there a bit I'll start fast little twitches for a couple of feet and if nothing hits I'll reel it in and cast again. I also let it pause near any holes in the weed bed. 

For me a hollow bodied frog is the most fun lure that I fish. I don't fish them very often, but when I do I have fun with it.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i like what jig n pig posted. ive had some luck on the paddlefoot scum frog in open or fairly open water, but had also had some nice blowups buzzing them over grass that up to the top of the water. i havent gotten real great at walk the dog yet so pulling the paddlefoot a short distance and stopping it and repeating ive found has fit my abilities(for now) better the a true holly body walking style frog good luck


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> Do NOT buy Booyah! As soon as you set the hook on a fish the body is wrapped all up around your line and is TERRIBLE. Loved the action you can get off of them but hate the fact that I fight to keep a fish hooked because the body is wrapping around the line and popping the hook. Stick with Spro. Great hooks and body for the money.


Thats interesting...I fish the hell out of Booyahs...and have had the bodies reverse out...but never had trouble with it throwing the hook. Any time I ever loose one, the frog comes back in right side out, so I'd say the hookset was the problem. But I'll keep this in mind...if I loose one and the frog comes back inside out...I'll mail them to my brother for Christmas!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

the spro popping frog is my favorite, easy to walk


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. It's much appreciated. I'm placing an order this weekend. Should be tons of fun.

Thanks again.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I use the spro frogs and the Frog that Manns baits puts out, I can't remember what they call it. 

Braided line and a heavier action rod might help quite a bit. I also bend the hooks open a little bit to help out hookup rates. 

When I have a fish hit a frog I try to drop my rod tip a real up the slack till I just feel the fish. Then set the hook! 

I tend to fish weed beds, floating weed mats and along the shore line. Depending on the day, I might use a twitch, twitch, pause retrieve. Other days I'll walk and pause it.

Don't forget about the soft plastic toad either. You can use them like a hollow body over weed mats and drop it down into holes, instead of just pausing over them. You can also use it like a buzzbait.


----------



## rogersmhw (Apr 10, 2012)

I throw frogs on a 7'6" med heavy with extra fast tip and 65 lb braid. I fish two different brands, my favorite being the snag proof ish's phat frog and the river2sea bully wa. 

I like the snag proof mainly because they are an made and supported right in blue ash. I have tried their other frogs but the ish's phat frog has a separate chamber for the hook so there is no way to get water in the frog. My hook up ratio is very good with this bait.

I like the river2sea bully wa because they come in 4 different sizes. They also have a different body design as it has a keel design making it have a sharper walking action.

For colors I like green, white, black, and a color snag proof has called iced out. It is a blue color.

One thing I also like to do is trim the legs. It makes it have a better walking action for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

